# Indian Lake



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Has anyone been on Indian this week? Looking for a report, will probably fish it on Sunday.


----------



## badrewes (Feb 7, 2007)

Was down there yesterday fishing good stay in the channels will be going back on monday


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

tore em up this past weekend in that lovely weather we had.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

What were you using? Fishing for Gills, crappie, or Saugeye? 

I have never been on the lake, but will be in that area. Any spots that anyone would share with me, would be great. I won't be fishing there but once or twice this year so you don't have to worry about me stealing a hot spot from you.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

this past weekend the panfish wouldn't touch anything but spikes and red, chart, and glow green were the hot colors. If it's panfish your after, hit up Long island, Saugeye got to either, mouth of moundwwod or mouth of Northfork, Crappies, head to Garbage Island.


----------



## Duckless (Jan 10, 2006)

Went this morning around 8:30. No joy for s-eyes at Moundwood or Northfork. Saw one perch caught at N-Fork and he was jigging for S-eyes. The ice was pretty thick, around 12" so it made it tough to drill lots of holes all over the channels. I'll probably be back up there tomorrow, but earlier!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Fished all day, caught one keeper eye in the morning at NF, Several people showed up but the fish really didn't. Tried some new areas of the lake, found some quality crappie in 5 ft at the edge of a pad bed, at least I think thats what they were. One broke my line the other pulled off just at the hole, I know the one I got a glimpse of was a big crappie if thats what it was. Then A ton of shad swam though for about 10 minutes the vex was lit top to bottom.
Then after that I started catching gills. Every one was a keeper and I kept about 10. All came on various methods with waxworms. Ended up finding some saugeye eventually. Kept my limit all from about 7 ft of water. They hit very well from about 4 all the way past dark when they usually quit. All on black and silver rapala, with a rattle, without minnow, with minnow and with minnow head, they all worked. minnow head seemed best because that was harder for them to steal, and dosen't affect the action as much. Caught my last one, one of the 19inchers on a glow jig and a waxworm trying to catch a crappie. I think the clearer water is making the fish feed earlier and later than usual. Best times were, sunrise, 11-12, 4-7
4-7 being by far the best. Both locations where I was catching the panfish and the eyes had shad around. That may be a key to finding these fish.

Also broke my own rule today and tried to lift about a 15 inch crappie out of the hole with 2 lb test. Needless to say the fish and my jigs are gone.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Glad you got on a few Josh!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Also broke my own rule today and tried to lift about a 15 inch crappie out of the hole with 2 lb test. Needless to say the fish and my jigs are gone.


Bet that was your favorite jig too huh. Gotta do the ice slide!! get em in .
Good fishin, Mike


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

12" Ice, that doesn't even sound fun, might have to break down and buy/borrow a power auger


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

I will be hitting indian half the day Saturday and Kiser the other half. Been taking big gills from Dunns. Small gravel area with some attractors dropped.
Lots of medium crappies, no real big ones to speak of. Maybe we need to get a shanty city started Saturday........


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I can't go on saturday, I got to spend the day with the inlaws. I'm not real excited about that. May go to Indian on sunday. Haven't decided where to start yet, but I may spend all day there. Anyone going out on sunday?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey FISHIN 2 I broke my line doing the ice slide this was a big fish. then when the line broke, you know when you have that split second where you can grab him before hes gone, I lunged forward so hard that the foldout chair that I use broke. It was a pretty bad moment for me.

Also the ice where I was was less than a foot. Areas that were 3" last sat are now 5-6"
and areas that were 5" are now 9-10". with all that light fluffy snow on top It will be pretty well insulated until we get some good wind.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Dang Bigjoshy, the way your'e going you'll be in the hospital before this ice season is over. You headed over this weekend? I'm for sure going to be there Sunday,hopefully Saturday.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

LOL Chopiq's right BJ, were all going to have to keep our distance from you on the ice so you don't take us down with you lol. 

I'll be hitting IL sun-up to sun-down sat & sun again this weekend. 

Might venture over to Dunn's Pond. Never fished there before. 

Where bouts would you park to fish the pond? Or do ya park out at the mouth of the wood and take the hike?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im busy all weekend, Im for sure gonna be there monday.

Zpyles, one thing you can expect at dunns pond is clear water, because it is protected from the inflow at moundwood. It literally like fishing a pond. Ive only ever caught a few fish in there.

I have no problem with you keeping your distance. More fish for me!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

hmmm, clear water eh? I never really do much good in the clear water. 

More fish for you eh? Have you ever had those times when the fishing is good then all the sudden just like someone fliped a switch and the fishing went dead......... That's me showing up and the fish heading my way LOL


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

zpyles, I park at MW and just walk from there. Like BJ said it's like fishing a pond. Lots of docks. Zpyles and BJ I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks, i've never done much pond fishing so it should be interesting. I'm ready for a change though. The Reserve and Long Island is getting boring to me, I know the area too well and can catch fish without even trying it seems. Ready for a challenge I guess.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Zyples, 

Check your private messages....just had a question for you.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm planning on going to Kiser sat.around noon.How would I know you are out there?I'll be driving a red ford ranger.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

WHat do you guys use for bass at I.L. in the spring ?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

artificial lures... plastics, cranks, spinnerbaits,jig and pig


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Zpyles,

I have a friend who lives there and I park on his property. His boat house is one of the best panfish spots. He has gravel around his boathouse and he's had the area dredged so it is deeper. he has about 8 to 10 attractors around and in front of his boathouse, its nice! no crowds I will be there Sat.
Pm me.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Where are you guys parking to get out on garbage island or long island? I've only fished indian from my boat and I don't know where the best access points from land are to get on the ice in those areas. 
Is there anything going on at moundwood besides saugeye? I thaught maybe there would be some crappie suspending in the hole there.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Long Island parking is easy, just park where the water comes up to the road if you can find a spot lol. 

Garbage Island parking....... good luck. They've been running people out of there, heard the sherriff had been called a couple of times. 

Moundwood has been pretty dead and i'm guessing it will stay that way until we get warm enough temperatures to create some snow melt/run-off or rain would be even better. There needs to be current there from the river to attract the baitfish which in turn equals the saugs. Occasionally you'll get a few schools of suspended bait fish that will draw in the saugs, but being there and hitting it when that happens is rare.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I didn't think there was much parking around garbage island, and it's not worth a hassle with the law to me. Let me know if you ever what to trade a trip in the spring I fish oshay mainly and can put you on some crappie.


----------



## Jighead (Mar 9, 2005)

Where exactly garbage island. I have looked on the map and could not find it. Any thoughts?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

it's the far tree line/island on the right side of the road before you get to dream bridge if coming from moundwood


----------



## Jighead (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the details. I am thinking of trying to put something together here shortly.


----------

